# [Q]Fascinate Paperweight?!?



## dssheeley1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok...I'm at a point where I had no other choice but to get another replacement. I looked just about everywhere my patience would take me, and decided to give up. I hope someone could/would have a solution for me or others like me.

I had EH03 deoxed rom and decided I wanted ICS build5. So I installed CM7, I whiped cache, DLVK, and system data. Then flashed ICSb5 and GAPPS, Rebooted and stuck on ICS splash screen. 

At this point USB ports wouldn't recognize fascinate. Downloaded all Fascinate drivers from Samsung, drivers for Nexus S, ADB, Android SK. You name it I got it. Nothing worked for USB detection. I even followed YT videos on turning Vista/PC off and unplug. Nothing.

After messing with data cords,(numerous ones,trying another PC), PC ports, I happened to pull plug and battery out of Fascinate at the same time, not sure what version of CWM, it was blue, came on. Luckily I had two Nandroid backups on SD.

I flashed Nandroid back to CM7 successfully. Rebooted fine and hooked to USB but still not recognized. At this point I was able to get into recovery using ROM. So, I did something stupid...lol...I tried to flash earliest Nandroid which was performed when on EH03 deoxed. Once I did this, I wiped all needed data and rebooted. Now Fascinate shows Samsung logo. It doesnt reboot, just that the logo stays until I pull battery. Now if I have battery in wth phone off and plug in, the charging battery comes on but doesn't show battery level. Doesn't go away till I pull battery. 

The funny thing is that I can get into Download mode but USB is still unrecognized/malfunction on PC/Vista. I only wish that I was able to link phone and PC just to use Odin with PIT file and stock EDO5 or EH03.

Any advice?


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

1. Was the USB port functional prior to flashing the phone?
2. Have you tried a different USB cable? Samsung phones are often rather finicky about the cable being in near pristine condition.
3. Have you tried to completely remove all drivers for the fascinate and then just installing the Nexus driver? (since you re on mtd, nexus should be the right driver)
4. Failing all that, have you tried to use heimdall? Heimdall uses a different driver and will sometimes work where Odin fails.

Personally, it sounds like a driver or cable issue to me.


----------



## dssheeley1 (Dec 21, 2011)

bobloblaw1 said:


> 1. Was the USB port functional prior to flashing the phone?
> 2. Have you tried a different USB cable? Samsung phones are often rather finicky about the cable being in near pristine condition.
> 3. Have you tried to completely remove all drivers for the fascinate and then just installing the Nexus driver? (since you re on mtd, nexus should be the right driver)
> 4. Failing all that, have you tried to use heimdall? Heimdall uses a different driver and will sometimes work where Odin fails.
> ...


1. Yes. I never had USB issue till installing CM7.
2. Yes. I also tried a diffent PC.OS Vista/Win7.
3. Yes. I tried all possible driver scenarios.
4. Yes. Just installed Heimdall. Followed instructions as per read me text, still unknown device shows and can't install any drivers.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

dssheeley1 said:


> Ok...I'm at a point where I had no other choice but to get another replacement. I looked just about everywhere my patience would take me, and decided to give up. I hope someone could/would have a solution for me or others like me.
> 
> I had EH03 deoxed rom and decided I wanted ICS build5. So I installed CM7, I whiped cache, DLVK, and system data. Then flashed ICSb5 and GAPPS, Rebooted and stuck on ICS splash screen.
> 
> ...


Do you have your battery out when trying to connect to Odin? Plus pushing down on volume button?


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

If you have the Google adb drivers downloaded, plug the phone into the computer, then click the start menu, right click computer, look for device manager, open it and look for anything related to the phone, i.e. fascinate, USB mass storage composite device, etc. if you see that right click it and select update drivers. Don't allow windows to search, choose the directory where either the Google drivers are or Samsung drivers are and click okay. Hope it helps, but I wouldn't give up because you situation is far from lost.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## dssheeley1 (Dec 21, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> Do you have your battery out when trying to connect to Odin? Plus pushing down on volume button?


did you read my topic? if so, you wouldn't have asked those questions.


----------



## dssheeley1 (Dec 21, 2011)

shag_on_e said:


> If you have the Google adb drivers downloaded, plug the phone into the computer, then click the start menu, right click computer, look for device manager, open it and look for anything related to the phone, i.e. fascinate, USB mass storage composite device, etc. if you see that right click it and select update drivers. Don't allow windows to search, choose the directory where either the Google drivers are or Samsung drivers are and click okay. Hope it helps, but I wouldn't give up because you situation is far from lost.
> 
> ~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


just tried again with SDK...no go. can't get drivers cause it says its an unknown device.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

dssheeley1 said:


> did you read my topic? if so, you wouldn't have asked those questions.


Yes, i read your topic and didnt see it. Just trying to help.You said you have installed all the drivers also.

Have you tried this one...

. http://db.tt/al5SGKbg


----------



## dssheeley1 (Dec 21, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> Yes, i read your topic and didnt see it. Just trying to help.You said you have installed all the drivers also.
> 
> Have you tried this one...
> 
> . http://db.tt/al5SGKbg


i'll try.ty


----------



## dssheeley1 (Dec 21, 2011)

dssheeley1 said:


> i'll try.ty


these are the same drivers from SDK. didn't work.ty though.


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

You may need to uninstall all the drivers, and start back with the original Samsung ones after a reboot.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## dssheeley1 (Dec 21, 2011)

shag_on_e said:


> You may need to uninstall all the drivers, and start back with the original Samsung ones after a reboot.
> 
> ~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


tried. I just can't come up with a solution. I'll just wait for replacement to come in. I know people say the Fassy is unbrickable, but sounds as if it can become unreadable


----------



## sarkozy (Jul 20, 2011)

dssheeley1 said:


> tried. I just can't come up with a solution. I'll just wait for replacement to come in. I know people say the Fassy is unbrickable, but sounds as if it can become unreadable


Hate to say it, but it's probably the cable. I did the same thing as you and tried multiple data cables to no avail. I happened to stop by a Verizon kiosk one day and bought an OEM one, and it suddenly worked. These phones are stupidly sensitive to the transfer cable.

Sent from my NEXUS S using Tapatalk


----------



## fixgalaxys (Aug 2, 2011)

I had this issue before but recovered from it...it was a while ago so not sure what exactly I did to get it working again.

- Did you try getting back into recovery with 3 finger method? If you can, try a clean install of cm7 so at least you have a working phone while you figure out drivers..

Now for random things...
- What version of Odin are you using? try v1.3 if you've been using v1.83
- Are you dual booting ubuntu? My phone stopped being recognized around when I installed it. Around the same time I removed it my phone drivers started working again...but I was doing other things too so....


----------



## dssheeley1 (Dec 21, 2011)

fixgalaxys said:


> I had this issue before but recovered from it...it was a while ago so not sure what exactly I did to get it working again.
> 
> - Did you try getting back into recovery with 3 finger method? If you can, try a clean install of cm7 so at least you have a working phone while you figure out drivers..
> 
> ...


i've tried v.1.3 and v.1.85...both don't read. as for ubuntu, can you give me some insight on what that is?


----------



## dssheeley1 (Dec 21, 2011)

dssheeley1 said:


> i've tried v.1.3 and v.1.85...both don't read. as for ubuntu, can you give me some insight on what that is?


also, the three fingure method only reboots. it seems as if the os in the fascinate was completely erased due to the fact the the battery image doesn't cycle.


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

So you're unable to connect at all?

Does (did?) the phone recognize that you had usb plugged in?

And can you get into dl mode? (I read your post, but the color makes for a tough read for those of us on tapatalk/dark)

You need a full on Odin, but you likely know that.

Regardless, note that getting snippy with purple trying to help you won't get you help for long...


----------

